# How long does it take?



## Goat Song

Ooookaaay, I am back with questions! :roll: 

How long does it take for an average Boer or Boer cross kid (we'll say a wether) to get to a weight of 70-80 lbs.? I think I might breed my dairy does to a Boer buck this year, for some meatier babies, but I'm not sure when to breed them, so as to get a good weight in a good time.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I have cross bred does. Kiko, Boer/kiko, 2 nubian/boers and a fullblooded boer. They have had kids by our registered boer buck.
My oldest doe who has kidded one time previously gave me twins in early Jan. I can't remember her bucklings weight at weaning in March....we kept her doeling who is registered 50%, and she is around 70lbs. Bucks grow bigger than does so I can imagine her brother is hefty. 
Our kiko doe had twins last year that I wasn't overly ecstatic with their growth, they weren't growing very tall, but they were stocky but I expected them to be bigger...
She gave us twins again in late Feb, and her kids were the youngest but also the fastest growing kids. Her buckling weighed 60lbs at 3 1/2 months old, her doeling weighed 45lbs. 
Boer/kiko doe gave us twins as well, and they were 50lbs at 3 1/2 mo for the buck, and 45lbs for the doe.
Our nubian/boer doe is a youngster, and doesn't have a very large build, she's tall but I'm guessing she totally takes after the nubian.
Her twins were identical to her. They were small kids, but I think they grew really well. We still have her doeling and she looks like she'll have more size than her mama. She is keeping up with the other girls by weight appearance.

Not sure that helps, but this is my experience with kid growth. We didn't creep feed, we just simply fed the kids 2x a day. 

My fullblooded boer kids are getting ready to turn 3 months old and they are getting big, going to weigh them soon, but I am guessing the buckling is at least 40lbs, and the doe about 35lbs.


----------



## Dani-1995

Mine are 6 1/2 months old and one weighs between 80 and 85lbs and the other is about 75 to 80lbs. It really depends on how their fed. Mine get fed two very different rations and are keeping up with each other so it also depends on the body style. But on average 5 to 8 months


----------



## Goat Song

Thank you! You guys gave some wonderful info, and this give me an idea of what to expect. Thankee much! :thumb:


----------



## RPC

At just under 5 months our wether this year was 74 pounds.

At 8 weeks my buckling was 40 pounds but I have not weighed him since and he is 10 weeks now.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

you can figure around 8 to 12 lbs birth weight and between .4 and .6 lbs daily gain. So an average of 15 lbs a month gain. Ofcourse some do a lot more than this. And a set of triplets nursing on mom would probably do a little less. 

We hope for 40 lbs to 50 lbs at 8 weeks, and another 15 lbs a month after that. So by 4 to 5 months we hope for all of them to be near 80lbs. Ofcourse that doesn't always happen, with about 40 kids, we will get a handful of them behind the rest, and ofcourse a couple that are way bigger. 

we have boer and boer/nubain crosses. the crosses have 25% nubian or less in them. 

I just weighed one the other day and he was 64lbs and born March 15th, so 4 months of age. He is 87.5% boer/12%nubian

Growth rate can be affected by genetics so the boer buck you are using will affect the daily gain of his offspring. We try to always make sure the buck we purchase had good size on him by 3 months of age.


----------

